# Kein Standby :( Liegts am Netzteil?



## Ahab (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass mein Rechner keinen vernünftigen Standby hinbekommt. Ich gehe in den Standby, aber die Lüfter drehen noch, nur die Laufwerke schalten sich ab. Desweiteren passiert das gleiche wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre!  Außerdem kommt mein Rechner bei Neustarts und zum Teil bei Kaltstarts in eine Bootschleife. 

Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher kann ich aussschließen, ersteren habe ich gewechselt, den RAM habe ich getestet - keine Querelen. Aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. 

So hatte ich das Mainboard im Verdacht. Doch ich wollte auf Nummer sicher gehen und prüfen, ob mein Netzteil nicht eventuell der Störfaktor ist. Es ist ein *HX 520W*. Ich habe nämlich mitbekommen, dass für den S3 Modus die 5V Versorgung von besonderer Bedeutung ist. Also habe ich mal die 5V Schiene geprüft und siehe da: unter Windows, wie im BIOS werden nur Werte zwischen 4,81 und 4,84V angezeigt. 

Meine Frage daher: liegt das noch im Toleranzbereich oder wird hier tatsächlich bereits eine Instabilität ausgelöst?

Ich freue mich über jegliche Hilfe. Denn ich habe derzeit keine Möglichkeit, an ein Tauschnetzteil zu gelangen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Dezember 2009)

Die 5Volt Schiene ist recht ok so, ich würde es mal auf einem frischen betriebssystem testen um alles an Software und treibern ausschließen zu können und auch würde ich vor allem schauen was für ein Teilerverhältnis Du zwischen Ramtakt und BUS hast, eine Bootschleife spricht dafür das dem Chipset der Teiler zu den Speedsettings nicht schmeckt


----------



## Ahab (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich habe auch schon gedacht, dass es am Speicher liegt, denn Memtest zeigte 435 Mhz statt 400. Doch dasselbe als ich manuell im BIOS DDR2-800 eingestellt hatte. Und nach Memtest konnte ich sogar mal booten- CPUZ zeigte ebenfalls 400MHz...


----------

